# Boat Report Gas Docks Sun 4/5/09



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Finally got a nice day and the time to put the boat in the water on Sunday. Started out around 5 and was in the water by 0630. We put in at Solomans Rec Center since the marina on base has no boat ramp right now. After researching and studying as much as I could about trolling techniques I think its finally paid off. 
We started trolling right off of Drum Point in about 40ft of water and within 10 minutes we had a fish on our long line 300ft back with a chartruse daisy chain. A healthy 32incher but not a big girl either. I like em big i you know what I mean. Due to all the research we did we never got the fish in any of the other lines and was able to drop back the long line through the middle without any tangles.
We we stoked, things were looking up on the Rubber Duck! Hadnt had lines in the water very long and already had a decent fish, but the day was about to get much better. In the next twenty minutes we had 2 more fish anthor 32 or 33 and Dad pulled in a pretty decent 40incher weighing 23lbs. Both this fish were real healthy looking and had sea lice. 

With a few more fish in the mid 30's we were having one of our best days on the water, when it got really good. Due east of the gas docks in about 60ft of water we were getting some really big returns on the fishfinder. Next thing we hear is drag and more drag running off. Its mine turn to reel again and as soon as I finished struggling to get the rod out of the holder I knew I had a good fish. After whopping its but, ok maybe it whooped mine I land a 43 incher weighing in at 28lbs. 

Most of the fish hit on a white tandem fished about 180 ft back. The water temp was between 49 and 50. Winds were calm and the sun was a shining. It was a great day on the water. Thanks Lipyourown for the info. You gotta love the help you can get on this board! Were going to try to repeat next weekend weather permiting. I posted a pic of the big girl in the photo gallery.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Outstanding! That there is the only thing i miss about VA..lol

Guess you got the trolling thing down now.. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Awesome, put the long lines out first if you don't already do so. It helps avoid tangles.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome.


----------

